# recipe for pain de mie ( pullman loaf)



## mamacucina (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a pain de mie pan 8 1/2" x 4x 4". I made a potato bread recipe containing approximately 3 cups flour. After rising, it didn't hit the roof (lid) of pan, while baking. Anyone have a recipe containing the right amount of flour for this pan? I'm also interested in other recipes besides plain white bread.....


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

I use a 13- x 4- x 4-inch _pain de mie_ pan manufactured by Chicago Metallic. The proportions in the following recipe should be accommodated by your smaller pan. Use your judgement when eyeing the bulk of dough before fitting it into the pan. Happy baking!

7 fl. oz. homogenized milk
4 fl. oz. water
1½ Tbsps granulated sugar
2½ tsps active dry yeast
3½ cups white bread flour
1 Tbsp salt
1¾ ounces softened butter

In a saucepan, warm the milk & water; stir in the sugar, then sprinkle in the yeast; let stand 5 minutes.

Combine flour & salt in mixing bowl; make well in center and add the yeast mixture, blending to incorporate. Add butter and mix until blended. Knead for 10 minutes with dough-hook attachment.

Turn dough onto floured work surface and form into a ball; set the dough in a buttered bowl, turning to coat, and let rise, covered, for 1 hour - until doubled in volume.

Punch down; knead briefly and form into loaf shape. Transfer to the butter pan, gently pushing dough into corners. Butter the inside of the lid and slide it onto the pan. Let rise until doubled in volume, about 45 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat oven to 400°F. Bake the loaf for about 40 minutes, or until the bottom sounds hollow when tapped lightly with fingertips. Unmold and cool completely on wire grid.


----------



## mamacucina (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks! I'll try it this morning....


----------

